# Questions About Prop Controllers



## grimreaper (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello peoples! A few questions; Prop Controllers, Has any one used the PICOBOO, or Houdini controllers and others like them? Reason I ask is, I have been seeing alot of this build your (DIY) prop controllers for around $20.00. Found one on the the Button Banger site, very cool, using the Arduino and so other goodies too build an controller.
Well i wonder, has anyone built this FourBanger controller? If so, I wonder how it matches up to the store bot controllers, such as the Houdini or PicoBoos? 

Thanks...


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

See here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41196


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nothing bad to say about the controllers you mention and while I appreciate the ease of use and that they come in neat little packages, I just can't justify the cost anymore now that we have the button banger. As you say, for $20 you can get everything you need other than that neat little case, and it's so easy to set up and get going. 
With the option to go 1, 2, 4 or more relays, there just isn't any reason to spend 5x more any longer for a simple prop controller, IMHO!


----------



## grimreaper (Nov 18, 2016)

Totally agree... its crazy to spend that much, if you can build your own... See, always thought about trying to do some real props.. But the cost just stopped me.. Now, since i was on youtube and came cross, this 4 channel button banger.. which has open some doors, I have now been learning all i can about the Arduino.. Really cool stuff. 
I wonder though, whats under the hood of the Houdini and Picboos...the Arduino perhaps??


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I've built a fair amount of props...honestly I love the PICOBOO and all its simpleness but I am also a very technical person. I used to run an amateur haunted house and I used PICOBOO's but since I have moved on I prefer the DIW 4 banger. If you are willing to do some soldering yourself, tstraub is the genius behind the DIW 4 channel key banger controllers. They are absolutely fantastic, I have actually built my own 8 channel holiday display as well with these. Most importantly, they are cheap. I think I build each one for about $14 before the mp3 player add-on.


----------

